# Haddington House is ceasing distance courses



## wraezor (May 25, 2012)

Not sure if this has been discussed before. Sad development.



> In September 2011 the body of trustees reached a united consensus and have decided that, in light of all the new emerging distance course and programme options, we will not be switching our entire course holdings to what students are seeking either through CDs or virtual distance. The cost is beyond our realistic capabilities. Our distance materials go back to the 1980s and 1990s and need a complete modal change. In light of all this and with the changes this year through the Institute for Theological Studies, we will not be accepting new students but working with our existing students and concentrating on our three areas of ministry as outlined on our website and seen in our newsletters.
> 
> There are many good courses now available and programmes emerging. For vocational, Ligonier Connect is excellent, and starting next year for credit distance, the new Reformed Bible College will be emerging for bachelor level. The Master’s level is available through Reformed Theological Seminary Virtual and also through the re-focused virtual work of the old Institute for Theological studies and its new partnership, as well as numerous other options.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2012)

I met with Jack this week and this was one of the topics we discussed. A conversation has been ongoing for some time about HH overseeing and grading the work of students in small cohorts using open source material. 

I am encouraging them to allow this new model a try and have some hope that they may do so. Pray for this. I met today with 2 possible students for a possible pilot programme along these lines.


----------

